# humminbird fish finders



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

I am thinking about getting the new 700 series humminbird fish finder with side imaging. This series is the cheapest of the side imaging fish finders that they offer. I have looked up all the product knowledge and it seems as though it would be really nice thing to own. Do any of you have one or know somebody with one? I have almost sold enough old stuff to finally afford one and I dont want it to be a piece of crap after its installed on the boat. Thanks :?:


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I don’t have one yet, but I too am interested in a pair of these. I want one for the dash and one for the bow tied into the same GPS antennae. You may want to check out some of the other forums. Many of the die hards post on freeformfishing.com and BishFishTackle.com. They will be able to tell you more. Also check the usual stores. I am the kind of person that if I buy something based on a salesman's recommendation and it doesn’t work I take it back and harass them until I am satisfied. As soon as I have $1800 just lying around I'm doing it! I will probably buy each unit several months apart. I may even be able to find some cheap on eBay next winter. That would be a fun mid-winter project. Please post what you find out!

Let us know,
HockeyMan


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

I definately will keep ya up dated, It doesn't seem like a hot topic though. From everything that I can find on the internet the learning curve is a steep one but once you get it figured out and can flip through the screens quickly its wonderfull. The one down fall that I have heard about the 700 series is that the screen isn't big enough to look at the fish finder and the side imagine all together as good as you can seperately. But apparentely that can be over come by hitting a couple of buttons and be able to look at each picture alone. I guess its the same quality as the $3000.00 one's but just a little smaller.


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a Matrix 47 3d that I thought would be great. I cannot get it to mark any archs. You must have the fish id feature on to use any three d functions. I have had it back to Hummingbird once, for $100.00, and no difference. I don't know if I am a idiot, or it is junk, I suspect a combination of the two. I would not buy another.


----------



## Digi-Troller (Jan 12, 2008)

I've used three huminbirds over the years. I have a 500 series sonar (can't remember the exact model) set up for ice fishing and it does great. I used a 565 for a couple of years on the boat with no problems. Upgraded to a 700 series for the GPS feature and liked it as well. I have since upgraded to a nice Lowrance and would not go back. But, with the addition of the side imaging to the 700 series it is tempting. Thats a cool feature. I wouldn't hesitate to buy another huminbird. One thing I would suggest though is to buy from Cabelas. If you don't like it (for any reason) you can simply return it. They are very hassle free about those things and take their 100% satisfaction guarantee very serious. I would even rather pay a little more just so I can have the option to return (kind of an insurance policy!).


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

I figured I would buy it at Cabelas for that exact reason. I have had many problems at the other place. I think I may try the side imaging thing for the next fish finder. I will keep ya posted as to how it works after I can get the rest of the money to go get it.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Speaking of Cabelas, check the customer reviews, I do not see that they list the 700's yet, but looking at the 595 may give you some insight into other people's experience...


----------



## jasons (Mar 10, 2008)

Well I finally got the 797c2 about a week ago, and yes it is a really nice unit. I tested it out on 2 diffrent lakes already and have used the side imaging alot. Once you get to understand the buttons and what mulitiple pressing of one button will do and how to flip through the maps and side imiging and dual beam sonar wow it works good. Being that I have only had it for a whole two weeks I cant really say if it is better than another one, but its a whole LOT better than the old one. I think the only down fall that I have with it at this point is that I wish the screen was bigger because the detail on the side imaging is really cool to look at. I guess I can say that it worked for me already though because on the second lake that I went to I was able to catch 6 large mouth bass all over 2 lbs and a 50 1/4" tiger musky. I was able to see them on the side imaging and were they were located then seen the depth of them on the sonar screen. I also bought the unit that has the pre-loaded navonics maps loaded in it. That is a very very nice feature because of it showing all of the under water depths before I have to motor over to that section of the lake to see. I can kind of look at an over view of the lake and find humps and valleys that I want to fish before having even leaving the drive way. By the way YES that's me in the drive way with my fish finder on the boat marking way points that I want to fish when the neighbors drive by and give me the weird looks. :lol:


----------

